# Connecting Antenna to TiVo



## Skip.Herring (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was told I could get some help on this Forum! :up:
I have a Series 2, Dual Tuner, and I get my Local Channels on an Antenna! Was told I could "hack" my way to get this to work! 
Can someone tell me how/where to get this Info? Thanks
PS: I also have Sky Angel which IS compatible with my Unit!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I assume you are in the USA. What hack are you talking about? For getting reception for Over The Air antenna, you would need to connect a digital converter box. Doubt there is any hack to do that. With the converter box, you will only be able to record 1 channel at a time, unlike the Series 3/HD/XL which have digital tuners.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The hack (if it exists) would presumably be to allow the 2DT to work with a converter box. TiVo has arbitrarily excluded the 2DT from supporting them, on the grounds that the 2DT never supported OTA (in itself an arbitrary, software-imposed limitation, designed to circumvent the FCC's tuner mandate). Earlier Series 2 models don't have this problem (though apparently there's also a 540 variant, the 542, with the same restriction).


----------



## Skip.Herring (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Guys...Thanks for the help!
I talked to a TiVo Tech Rep, and he couldn't tell me, but suggested I go to the Community and try to find a "hack"! That's all I know!
The Series2, Dual Tuner won't accept OTA. I DO have a Converter Box!
The Tech told me that I should get a Single Tuner Box from Ebay...etc! The Single doesn't have an Ethernet Port and would have to get all the "stuff" to make it work.
Basically....it looks like I'm stuck...not being able to record. The Wife is not happy!
I "think" I made the Mistake of getting rid of Dish Network, and buying an antenna. Channels are FREE, but... all the other Drawbacks! Bummer!!!!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Skip.Herring said:


> The Single doesn't have an Ethernet Port and would have to get all the "stuff" to make it work.


All it needs is a USB Ethernet adapter. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Skip.Herring (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah.... I suppose I can do that! I hope I can sell my Dual Tuner, and find a Single Tuner on Ebay!
Wish things were more simple!
Thanks for your help!
skip


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You could switch to a Tivo HD, which will use OTA, dual *digital* tuner (no converter box needed), and cable if there is or will be subscribed to.


----------



## Skip.Herring (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks ThAbtO,
Yes... I've looked into that....however....the HD will not work with Sky Angel, and the $300.00 price tag is hard to justify, since I only get 7 OTA Channels, and only 3-4 of them are worth watching!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## OhioHedgehog (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll thow in my newbie $.02 just for giggles. I recently cut the cable and went to OTA. Got the Zenith converter box. Connect to an antennae and to TIVO and no real with the connection. The REAL issue is that guides/IRC's don't match. One "fix" is to check all local satellite and cable providers to find one that corresponds with the OTA channels you get. The "hack" you may be referencing is a script which can be loaded on a hacked TIVO to "trick" the IRC. And example: Let's say you get RETRO-TV OTA on channel 6-2. In the guide setup you're using it's actually channel 125. The script, once installed, would tell the TIVO to change the channel to 125 but convert it to 062, thus tricking the converter box to record the proper channel. Is that what you're looking for?


----------

